# The Witcher-Serie: Staffel 2 kommt mit einfacherer Erzählstruktur



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Staffel 2 kommt mit einfacherer Erzählstruktur*

						Wie die Showrunnerin Lauren S. Hissrich erläutert, wird die zweite Staffel der Netflix-Serie The Witcher mit einer etwas simpleren Erzählstruktur daherkommen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Staffel 2 kommt mit einfacherer Erzählstruktur*


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Juni 2020)

Schade - ich mochte, dass es nicht so straight war und man die Geschehnisse zusammenbauen musste.


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (17. Juni 2020)

Hatten Sie das nicht schon beim erscheinen der 1. Staffel angekündigt? Aber Ich fand die 1. Staffel nun auch nicht wirklich kompliziert zu verstehen, aber so oder so freu ich mich auf die 2. Staffel.


----------



## catze (17. Juni 2020)

yup ,finde ich auch.Am Anfang habe ich zwar gedacht Komisch der Ablauf,aber nach der ersten Folgfe fand ich es Klasse,nicht so ein Erzählstrang wie sonst.Aber eben in der Heutigen Zeit darfs nicht zu kompliziert werden für die Couchsurfer


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (17. Juni 2020)

catze schrieb:


> yup ,finde ich auch.Am Anfang habe ich zwar gedacht Komisch der Ablauf,aber nach der ersten Folgfe fand ich es Klasse,nicht so ein Erzählstrang wie sonst.Aber eben in der Heutigen Zeit darfs nicht zu kompliziert werden für die Couchsurfer



Ja die Millionen RTL Nutzer können nur ein gewisses Maß an Komplexität in der Unterhaltungsbranche verarbeiten


----------



## PAN1X (17. Juni 2020)

> Zudem wird Vesemir, der Vater von Geralt von Riva, in der zweiten Staffel erscheinen.


Das passiert, wenn man seine Hausaufgaben nicht macht oder das Universum wohl einfach nicht kennt. Vesemir ist *NICHT* Geralts Vater. Er ist WIE ein Vater für Geralt. Er wurde von den Hexern, die er ausgebildet hat, als Ziehvater gesehen. Ist doch auch klar. Ein Hexer ist nicht in der Lage, ein Kind zu zeugen.

Gruß


----------



## Animaniac (17. Juni 2020)

Was die Erzählform angeht fand ich Staffel 1 gut, die Bücher springen auch oft ohne Ankündigung in den Zeiten.
Das sollte man schon so beibehalten.

Was den Rest der Serie angeht, puh, schwer. Szene, Kostüme, Setup ist echt gelungen, aber die Besetzung einiger Charaktere ist eine Katastrophe (wenn man die Bücher kennt).
Gerald, Ciri, Cahir sind gut besetzt, Rittersporn, Yennefer, Triss absolut daneben.
Das Spiel (Teil 3) hat die Charaktere viel besser eingfangen und bringt sie optisch und charakterlich viel besser rüber.
Bin sehr gespannt wie andere Charaktere wie Regis, die Ratten oder Bonhart besetzt werden.


----------



## caddy (17. Juni 2020)

"So heißt es, dass der Witcher laut den Büchern seine zweite Staffel auf Plötze trage." 

Was bedeutet dieser Satz?


----------



## Nuallan (17. Juni 2020)

caddy schrieb:


> "So heißt es, dass der Witcher laut den Büchern seine zweite Staffel auf Plötze trage."
> 
> Was bedeutet dieser Satz?



Das du auf PCGH surfst, dem Ort wo schon lange niemand mehr Korrektur liest und Vesemir der Vater von Geralt ist.


----------



## catze (17. Juni 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das du auf PCGH surfst, dem Ort wo schon lange niemand mehr Korrektur liest und Vesemir der Vater von Geralt ist.


----------



## Lotto (17. Juni 2020)

Der_Schnueffler149 schrieb:


> Ja die Millionen RTL Nutzer können nur ein gewisses Maß an Komplexität in der Unterhaltungsbranche verarbeiten



Das liegt auch daran, dass es viele Leute gibt die Filme/Serien heutzutage "nebenbei" schauen, also noch was anderes zusätzlich machen bzw. mit Freunden/Partner während des Films/Serie sprechen.


----------



## Nosi (17. Juni 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das liegt auch daran, dass es viele Leute gibt die Filme/Serien heutzutage "nebenbei" schauen, also noch was anderes zusätzlich machen bzw. mit Freunden/Partner während des Films/Serie sprechen.



Lol, die sollen aber dann bei RTL bleiben und sich nicht beim Witcher einmischen


----------



## DarkWing13 (18. Juni 2020)

Bei dem immer häufiger vorhandenen Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit unserer Gesellschaft, alles nicht sehr überraschend...es darf halt nicht zu stark zum Mitdenken anregen, sonst ist der "Durchschnittszuschauer" zu schnell überfordert...


----------



## yojinboFFX (18. Juni 2020)

Einfache Erzählstruktur:
I Gude Plötze-Alles senkrecht?
I Yo und selbst- GEE-Man?
( Dialog zwischen Gerald und einem Gaul)
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Hoonig (19. Juni 2020)

hat rein garnix mit witcher zu tun, staffel 1 war schon ********, jetzt wirds mehr scheisserisch.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juni 2020)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Was den Rest der Serie angeht, puh, schwer. Szene, Kostüme, Setup ist echt gelungen, aber die Besetzung einiger Charaktere ist eine Katastrophe (wenn man die Bücher kennt).
> Gerald, Ciri, Cahir sind gut besetzt, Rittersporn, Yennefer, Triss absolut daneben.
> Das Spiel (Teil 3) hat die Charaktere viel besser eingfangen und bringt sie optisch und charakterlich viel besser rüber.



Im Vorfeld und während der ersten Staffel habe ich schon einmal die Frage an mehrere Leute gerichtet, was genau an der Besetzung denn der Vorlage widerspricht, jedoch keine konkrete Antwort erhalten.

Meiner Erinnerung nach (Okay, ich habe punktuell auch nachgelesen ...) hat sich Sapkowski bei detaillierten Beschreibungen seiner Charaktere sehr zurückgehalten. Es gibt praktisch von keiner einzigen Figur eine nachmodellierbare Beschreibung des Äußeren und selbst bei etlichen zentralen Figuren noch nicht einmal einzigartige Merkmale, die man beim Casting missachten könnte. Sapkowski hat seine Figuren meines Erachtens eher nach einzigartigen Verhaltensweise unterscheidbar gehalten.

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Was genau ist deiner Ansicht nach an der Besetzung von Rittersporn, Yennefer und Triss "absolut daneben"? Wo widerspricht das Aussehen der Schauspieler den Büchern?

(Das soll kein versteckter Vorwurf sein, es interessiert mich wirklich. Ich zweifle allmählich an meiner Wahrnehmung ... )


----------



## Animaniac (22. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Vorfeld und während der ersten Staffel habe ich schon einmal die Frage an mehrere Leute gerichtet, was genau an der Besetzung denn der Vorlage widerspricht, jedoch keine konkrete Antwort erhalten.
> 
> Meiner Erinnerung nach (Okay, ich habe punktuell auch nachgelesen ...) hat sich Sapkowski bei detaillierten Beschreibungen seiner Charaktere sehr zurückgehalten. Es gibt praktisch von keiner einzigen Figur eine nachmodellierbare Beschreibung des Äußeren und selbst bei etlichen zentralen Figuren noch nicht einmal einzigartige Merkmale, die man beim Casting missachten könnte. Sapkowski hat seine Figuren meines Erachtens eher nach einzigartigen Verhaltensweise unterscheidbar gehalten.
> 
> ...



Ja, es stimmt, eine detaillierte Beschreibung der Charaktere gibt es in den Büchern nicht, jedenfalls nicht zusammengefasst an einer Stelle.
Aber die Charaktere werden schon beschrieben, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die "helle Haut" von Yennefer an einer Stelle erwähnt wurde oder das rote Haar von Triss.
Was Sapkowski aber gut Beschreibt sind die Charaktere, Rittersporn ist in der Serie ein nerviger Charakter, das ist er in den Büchern nicht.
Yennefer ist in den Büchern eine unnahbare Person, mächtig, kalt aber liebevoll zu Ciri und Geralt. In der Serie kommt das nicht rüber, da wirkt sie billig.
Im Trailer fand ich Geralt und Ciri ebenfalls fehlbesetzt, diese Meinung habe ich aber revidiert, die beiden spielen die Rollen fantastisch.
Meine Meinung bezieht sich aber nicht nur auf das Aussehen (die Besetzung) auch die Umsetzung (Drehbuch, Regisseur).

Staffel 1 ist der Prolog des Ganzen, die Bücher (Band 1 - 5 ohne Vorgeschichte) setzen ja erst später an.
Die Geschehnisse aus Staffel 1 sind in den Büchern nur Rückblenden oder Erzählungen.
Da bleibt noch viel Raum der Serie Zeit für Entwicklung zu geben.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Juni 2020)

Ja das ist eben so eine Sache.. die Beschreibungen verteilen sich teilweise auf verschiedene Bücher. 

(sorry für die Vermischung der Sprachen, ich hab nur auf die schnelle die Passagen rausgesucht)

Yennefer: 



> A pale triangular face, violet eyes and narrow, slightly contorted lips  appeared beneath the black tresses...She had pretty shoulders, a shapely  neck and, around it, a black velvet choker with a star-shaped jewel  sparkling with diamonds.





> She shook her hair which, he found, had retained its picturesque, dishevelled and curling disarray despite the furious combing.





> He saw her left shoulder, slightly higher than her right. Her nose,  slightly too long. Her lips, a touch too narrow. Her chin, receding a  little too much. Her brows a little too irregular. Her eyes. .. He saw  too many details. Quite unnecessarily.



Und das war nur aus "The Last Wish"... da gibts noch einige kleine Beschreibungen aus den anderen Büchern. 

Triss:



> Triss Merrigold mit dem kastanienbraunen Haar, die aus jedem erstbesten Anlass kicherte und wie eine Halbwüchsige aussah





> Sie ließ den Pelzumhang von den Schultern gleiten, nahm die  Fuchsmütze ab und breitete mit einer raschen Kopfbewegung die Haare aus,  ihrem Stolz und ihr Erkennungszeichen – lange, golden schimmernde,  üppige Locken von der Farbe frischer Kastanien



Und in "Die Dame vom See" wurde sie soweit ich noch weiß als Ginger bezeichnet, ich finde gerade nur leider die Stelle nicht. Ich hab die Bücher daheim im Englischen gelesen, und ich weiß das man Ginger nicht unbedingt mit einem regelrechten Rot übersetzen muss, sondern es kann auch ins rot-braune gehen. 

Jedenfalls hatte ich bei beiden nach dem lesen ein anderes Bild, anhand der Beschreibungen, im Kopf. Und natürlich wurde dieses Bild auch von den Spielen weiterhin geprägt, die meiner Meinung nach da einen besseren Job geleistet haben. Nicht perfekt, aber besser.

Letztendich kann man wohl darüber streiten, da es keine 100% genaue Beschreibung gibt. Und selbst wenn es sie gäbe, müsste man sich bei einer Adaption nicht daran halten. Ob man damit die Fans verärgert oder nicht sei einmal dahingestellt.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juni 2020)

Das Problem dabei ist sicherlich, dass die Beschreibungen nicht nur rar, sondern auch wahlweise vage oder poetisch sind, und sich zudem überwiegend auf veränderliche Merkmale (typische Gesten, Kleidung, Schmuck etc.) beziehen. Nicht unbedingt steckbrieftauglich.

Was Yennefer in der Serie angeht, war die violette Augenfarbe ein zu besonderes Merkmal, um es nicht zu berücksichtigen. Darauf, dass Ms. Chalotra nicht unbedingt blass ist, kann man sich dann zwar unschwer einigen, ihre Schultern und ihren Hals würde ich allerdings beispielsweise nicht beanstanden ...

Triss stimmt in der Darstellung weder in den Spielen noch in der Serie 100%ig mit der Beschreibung überein.
Bei Haarfarben ist man als Mann ja ohnehin blind für Nuancen (Die man nach dem Friseurbesuch von Ehefrau/Freundin unbedingt erkennen soll ...), aber ich würde behaupten, dass die Spiele sich da in Richtung ebenso sehr von kastanienfarben in Richtung rot entfernt haben, wie die Serie in Richtung braun.
Charakterlich sieht's genauso aus: Weder in den Spielen noch in der Serie wirkte Triss wie ein albern(d)er Teenager, sondern eher abgeklärt, wenn auch auf eine unbeschwertere Art als beispielsweise Yennefer oder der Rest der intriganten Magiertruppe.

Die Besetzung von Rittersporn ist an sich auch okay, aber die Art der Darstellung passt nicht. Klar, er ist immer noch opportunistisch und nicht der Tapferste, aber in den Geschichten wirkt er eher exzentrisch, nicht wie ein Clown.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich weniger ein Problem mit der Besetzung. Schauspieler können meinetwegen komplett anders aussehen als die Charaktere, sofern bestimmte äußere Merkmale nicht handlungsrelevant sind. Eine schwache Darstellung charakterlicher Merkmale halte ich für viel schlimmer.
Deshalb komme ich beispielsweise mit der Serien-Besetzung von Yennefer auch durchaus klar, weil das Erratische und Getriebene und bis zur Selbstzerstörung Leidenschaftliche der Figur gut rübergebracht wurde, während gleichzeitig die Reduzierung Rittersporns auf den Klassenkasper gar nicht geht.


----------



## Animaniac (25. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich im Großen und Ganzen auch so 
Schöne, sachliche Diskussion 

Die Spiele haben einen ja auch optisch schon sehr geprägt, da war man ja schon mehr oder weniger "versaut".
Aber nach den Büchern muss ich sagen, finde ich die Interpretation von den Spieledesignern besser als die der Serie.

Die Serie ist gut, das Gesamtpaket ist schon echt gelungen.
Es sind halt die Details, "Ritterspporn als Clown" zu vermarkten... (musste da echt an Jar Jar Binks aus Episode 1 denken).
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie es weitergeht, Potenzial hat der Stoff mehr als genug.


----------



## restX3 (12. Juli 2020)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Aber nach den Büchern muss ich sagen, finde ich die Interpretation von den Spieledesignern besser als die der Serie.



Definitiv.
Fringilla ist komplett fehlbesetzt, ja schon ein total Ausfall. Ebenfalls fehlbesetzt Yennefer, sieht aus wie 18, viel zu jung. Mit Triss bin ich auch nicht wirklich zufrieden.
Henry Cavill ist gut gewählt als Geralt. Genau so Ciri und Königin Calanthe, die schon eines der Highlights war in Staffel 1. Tolle Schauspielerin. Mäussack war auch gut.
Nicht so gut Rittersporn. Ist mehr ein Clown als Barde.
Naja, mal schauen wie Staffel 2 wird. Insgesamt war Staffel 1 schon ordentlich. Wurde halt quer erzählt, was dann schon wieder mehr was für Kenner war und verwirrend für alle anderen.


----------

